# ☆☆☆Saturday Night Sharking☆☆☆



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Going out Saturday night. Talked to Patrick(Sharkwrangler) last night and he's down. I work 10-2 and might have to stay late depending on how busy we get, but we'll be set up before Sun down.

We have 2 yaks as of now. I don't mind running bait out, just don't bring 10 setups lol. 

I have plenty of bait. 3 rays,1 tuna and lots of Spanish caught today. Not sure on location yet but I have a few places in mind.

Probably going to be an all nighter or close to depending on action. Weather is very promising. Winds are from SE so might have a little surf.

Everyone is welcome. I'll keep you guys posted once I talk to Patrick and others.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

wish i could but i gotta work sunday....... maybe next time, i will get up with you about these spanish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Let me know as it gets closer. I have a yak and dont mind dropping baits out after dark.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll keep ya posted as we move closer and know a location. Picking up bait here shortly so I should have plenty plus what I already have.

Probably staying in pcola area. I have about 3 places I'm deciding between. One I haven't been to in a while and me and some other friends always had really good luck fishing there.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> I'll keep ya posted as we move closer and know a location. Picking up bait here shortly so I should have plenty plus what I already have.
> 
> Probably staying in pcola area. I have about 3 places I'm deciding between. One I haven't been to in a while and me and some other friends always had really good luck fishing there.


 Cool. Has anyone talked to Ugly1 to see if he is going?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah. I shot him a text and I think he's wanting to go


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just picked up bait from one of PFF's finest. Just picked up about 12 Spanish and 5 bluefish. All smaller ones but will still work of course.

I might try for rays tomorrow night so I can get some more. I'd like a little bigger than the dinner plate ones I have now.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think John and I are going. The Tiagara is pissed off and ready to brawl!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got a PM from a random member telling me of the mako bite. Where they first spotted the 720# and they spotted a 350#+ yesterday.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I couldn't say for sure of coarse, but the one that got off my line last night was doing its fair share of jumping about 500 yds out...sort of how Makos do...I know others can do that also, but it was pulling full 45 lb drag on my International 50w like it was nothing! Made my heart drop when he got off!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> I couldn't say for sure of coarse, but the one that got off my line last night was doing its fair share of jumping about 500 yds out...sort of how Makos do...I know others can do that also, but it was pulling full 45 lb drag on my International 50w like it was nothing! Made my heart drop when he got off!



They're out there. One was brought into Destin today and one spotted off Navarre pier.

I think it's time for revenge, Dan.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

You know it!!! Can't wait until Saturday! Although surf-forecast is calling for 2.5 ft waves...not the easiest thing to yak baits out in. Hopefully some decent rays will come my way on BS Saturday morning. Is anywhere else getting any rays pretty frequently?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> You know it!!! Can't wait until Saturday! Although surf-forecast is calling for 2.5 ft waves...not the easiest thing to yak baits out in. Hopefully some decent rays will come my way on BS Saturday morning. Is anywhere else getting any rays pretty frequently?



Bob Sikes is probably your best bet.

What bait did you have out with the big run?


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

15 or 16 inch Spanish Mackeral. Would've preferred ray, but that was effective enough, I suppose


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> 15 or 16 inch Spanish Mackeral. Would've preferred ray, but that was effective enough, I suppose



Nice. I got plenty of those for saturday


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Well I'll attempt getting a few myself as well so we don't run out of bait throughout the night, but it sounds like it'll be a good night either way.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> Well I'll attempt getting a few myself as well so we don't run out of bait throughout the night, but it sounds like it'll be a good night either way.


I'm gonna try tomorrow maybe for rays. We should be good on bait, but more is good.

I think the mackerel needs to be changed out more often tho


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

It does...the crabs get to em a lot faster. Good to know we have some rays to go around :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> It does...the crabs get to em a lot faster. Good to know we have some rays to go around :thumbup:


I only have 2 as of now. We need more lol


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Never heard of such a thing as too many rays for sharkin! See yall out there Saturday!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its cool you guys are having group gatherings, and I wish I could be there, but when the hell did the reports section become the invite section?! I keep clicking on these expecting to see reports. lol.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> its cool you guys are having group gatherings, and I wish I could be there, but when the hell did the reports section become the invite section?! I keep clicking on these expecting to see reports. lol.


It's still a report section. We're just reporting to everyone that were going out lol


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> It's still a report section. We're just reporting to everyone that were going out lol


 HA HA HA! :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might check broxsons today for bonito. Anyone want one? They're $7.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heading out in a few hours for bait. Gonna hit one of the Navarre beaches probably.

did a bait check and I have probably 4-5 smaller Spanish you guys can help yourself to and like 4 blues. I'm gonna take a blue, squid and mackerel with me tonight for cut bait in hopes of a ray or small shark for bait. 

I'll post a location later tonight probably. There is a spot I know that isn't at a parking lot so depending on what kind of vehicles you guys drive. 4x4 trucks are fine but some limited hardball on the side for cars.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright, I came up with the spot with Patrick over 3lbs of crawfish and coronas.

tomorrow night before sundown. If coming from the east around Navarre beach head into gulf shores national seashore. Once you enter it look for a silver civic and a black Toyota tacoma. It will be maybe a mile past the sign. If coming from west them it will be a mile before exiting the sign technically. 

I've been to this spot twice before and produced lots of sharks for me. I know this spot has produced big sharks from my other non forums buddies.

Any questions can text me. 850-619-3412


----------

